# Latex gloves and corpsing



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried to corpse a latex glove? Would it hang properly if it was oversized or undersized to the hand? How well would it hold up to repeated flexing? I making a prop for myself and Denhaunt, so don't let him in here


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never tried latex on a latex glove before, but latex on a cotton shirt stays on forever. You may want to experiment with a plain cotton glove instead of a latex glove. I would think it wouldn't be as hot to wear. Repeated flexing shouldnt be an issue although it maybe a bit stiff with multiple coats. An interesting idea, keep us posted.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm...So as to not totally reinvent the wheel, I would buy a pair of molded creepy monsterhands (gloves) as they are a bit oversized..then try out goobing great stuff on some areas and/or painting them more realistically. Latex gloves are very friable (the medical ones..) Gloves you use for refinishing furniture or chem gloves might be a better choice, but I doubt those would hold paint or adhesives used to texturize them. you can "flesh out" the gloves with cotton or rags to give them volume...


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*not a corpse hand*

the same basic idea can be applied as used in this episode of backyardfx http://www.indymogul.com/backyardfx/episode/BFX_20100118/district-9-alien-hand-diy-tutorial-backyard-fx


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We attempted to use a latex glove to make monster hands...it didn't work out.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Lemme be a little more clear as to who would wear them. These hands would be part of a set of extended arms attached to a marionette. I got the basic idea from Haunter's Hangout where Ibmerlin made a FCG marionette puppet that was attached to a body harness. Here's the link: http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/FCGPuppet.asp
I really can't be more specific cause Denhaunt might see this and figure out what I'm plannin on making for him and I.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I never tried that but thats a good idea with liquid latex and stuff are you going to attempt making this let us know how it turns out!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

As Haunted Bayou stated...we tried it. They look kinda like corpsed dead hands...but it really doesn't work well. They look like latex gloves with liquid latex on them. And the shape is a bit deformed.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have had good luck with buying tubes of cheap Latex caulking in the big tubes. I water it down as much as I need then keep it,for weeks, in a sealed Pickle far. I brush it on as needed. I have made some great hands this way. Sorry no picks.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just read something about this here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13064&page=2


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Lots of tutorials on making corpse hands out of old bic pens, hangers and latex.. Try googling bic pen skeleton hands..


----------

